# Left chest logo on ladies tank tops



## wildcard1257

Any suggestions where to place a left chest logo on a ladies tank top? The logo is roughly 4x4 and going on a bunch of medium tanks.


----------



## lenny118

It's always risky placing an image off center on a woman's tank top. We always suggest the center about 1 1/2 inches below neckline.


----------



## wildcard1257

Hmm, thanks for the suggestion. I guess I'll have to ask them what they think.

I was thinking, depending on the bust size, the logo may never be positioned right.

Center of the chest, as you suggested, does make the most sense.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## wormil

I tried a heart logo on a tank once and it looked so bad I stopped after the first print. You definitely want to center.


----------



## imeccentric

Thom,
We embroider left chest designs on t shirts all of the time. Proper placement is about 5-7" down from where the shoulder seam touches the neckline, and 4-5" over from center. It's always a little higher on a ladies because you don't want the design to fall on the breast.


----------



## yourboysha

i would place it in the center 3 inches from neckline


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I like the center as well and about 1.5-2" under the neckline all depending on what type neckline.


----------



## txjake

I concur with centering... for what it's worth. Crests on tanks seldom look like they're in the right place. With women's shirts it's even more of an issue.


----------



## gmille39

What about on the back, with a name. Standard 3 to 3.5?


----------



## Jammer01

wildcard1257 said:


> Any suggestions where to place a left chest logo on a ladies tank top? The logo is roughly 4x4 and going on a bunch of medium tanks.



I always line up the top of the logo with the neckliine of the tank. With setting up, i always put center of the pocket logo 4" off center. I have always had good luck and no complaints from customers. Only thing you need to be careful of is the arm seam on some brands of tanks, or with smaller sizes...then I adjust more toward the center to offset it.


----------

